# 6 week scan worry



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

I had a internal scan today at 6 weeks exactly after a day 2 embryo transfer. They couldn't see anything except a very thick lining. My mc consultant didn't seem at all worried but I'm not so confident. Should I be worried? Shouldn't they have at least seen a sac?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We don't deal with early scans, but if the consultant had any fears, he would have said something I'm sure, to start to prepare you. Have they booked you for another one?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

I see the mc consultant that I saw today again in 2 weeks but have a scan booked for my ivf clinic for next thurs at 7+2. Thank you i'm trying to take comfort in the fact that he wasn't worried, and I know he'd have said if he was.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, the scan next week will give more answers for you, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hcg came back at 9, so now a confirmed mc


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

